# Will plants survive after I used methylene blue?



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't think you would have a problem since it was 5 years ago. I assume you kept up regular water changes. Obviously, don't treat your tank with that stuff once you plant it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You'll be fine. I've dosed methylene blue in my tank with plants with no ill effect.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Other than a stain left on the foliage; your plants will not suffer any perceptible damage - but don't overdo it. 

Why are dosing methylene blue? Is it for ich?

If your fishes have ich add a broad spectrum antibiotic along with methylene blue - some ich parasites have been found to carry couple of bacteria in them and cause a more virulent (and mortal) attack. The antibiotics will not harm your plants but it will cause havoc to your cycle bacteria and you will have to do nearly daily water changes for a month.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

use bausmans fish tonic. found here: www.wetthumbaquatics.com 
awesome stuff, will give your fish AND plants a nice little boost. even safe for fry and i have used with cherry shrimp at 1 tsp per gallon to destroy hydra (at which its does an awesome job) with no harm done


----------



## ClownPleco (Aug 1, 2010)

No, I am no longer using it. I used it about 5 years ago. I haven't planted anything yet in the tank. It is going to go in my home office. Thank you all for your response. 

Do you all know the minimum sized tank a Clown Pleco could be in? I looked it up online, and found 20 gallon to be the minimum size. My clown doesn't do anything all day except sit on his piece of driftwood. I would like to go smaller, but if it is not possible I will keep the 29. =) TY all.


----------

